# Who will fight Penn?



## Scout200 (Apr 6, 2011)

Fitch  					 						withdrew from the UFC 132 fight against Penn, due to a shoulder injury. Who do you think will replace Fitch?


----------



## Scout200 (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's an update.  Apparently Penn won't fight in UFC 132: http://mmajunkie.com/news/23151/with-jon-fitch-hurt-b-j-penn-wont-fight-at-ufc-132.mma


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

Lost to Edgar and then came back to win his last few fights


----------

